# Thompson Center Omega



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I promised myself at the end of last deer season that I would buy one for this year. I want the .45 cal. Anyone shoot this rifle? This is my first muzzleloader. Is there other rifle I should consider?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Nope, stick with the Omega and you'll be very happy. I would go with the .50 caliber myself. There are no advantages to the .45, but a few disadvantages. Supplies for the .45 are not as readily available like they are for the .50. They are out there, but many places don't carry them or don't stock much. The .45 got a lot of press when it was first made popular by Knight in the inline scene, but has faded from popularity rather fast. The .50 caliber will do anything the .45 will do but the .45 will not do everything the .50 will do.

Regardless what caliber you get, you'll be happy with the Omega! Is there any particular reason you want the .45?


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm in the same boat - I want a black powder gun this year. Is the Omega the way to go? I see they start just under $400, which is a little more than I want to spend. But I'd rather get a good quality gun that will last over a crummy gun. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The standard black synthetic stocked/Blued Barrel Omega can be had for $299. Thats a deal on a very good gun! Personaly, I'd spend the extra money on a stainless barrel and action....just easier to clean and a little more resistant to rus etc. But the blued barrel is just fine when properly maintained so if you want to stay closer to your budget, thats the way I would go. I would buy that gun before stainless in other brands that I feel are not built to the quality standards that the TC's are. And again, I'd stick with .50 caliber.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I wanted to go with .45 because of the speed. Here is a chart.

www.powerbeltbullets.com/docs/PBB_Ballistic_Chart.pdf

The lightest .50 bullet they have listed is 225 grains. The .45 is 175. 1800 vs 2100fps is a big difference.

This is strickly for hunting deer in the shotgun zone. I don't plan on shooting elk with it. 175 grain bullet is more than enough for deer. I plan on a 200 yard shot maximum. Just trying to flatten out the trajectory curve.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yeap...looks impressive until you really look at the ballistic chart.

Here goes the comparison

.45 cal.
175 grain Areotip 
Muzzle velocity 2469
Velocity at 200 yards 1454
Energy at 200 yards 822 ft lbs
Drop at *200 yards with 150 yard zero 4.71"*[/B]
Versus the 
.50 Cal
223 grain Areotip
Muzzle velocity 2321
Velocity at 200 yards 1344
Energy at 200 yards 895 (you'll notice thats more than the .45)
Drop at *200 yards with a 150 yard zero 5.54"* (you'll notice thats only .75" difference).....you can't call your shot that close under field conditions

Lets compare two more rounds for fun.
.45 cal
195 grain areotip
Muzzle velocity of 2362
Velocity at 200 yards 1551
Energy at 200 yards 1042
Drop at *200 yards with a 150 yard zero 4.49" * 
Versus
.50 cal
245 grain areotip
Muzzle velocity 2268
Muzzle velocity at 200 yards 1399
Energy at 200 yards 1065 (again more than the .45, but not enough to matter)
Drop at *200 yards with a 150 yard zero 5.37"* Again a difference of only .75" 

The .45 has really no pratical value over the .50 when it comes to long range hunting with a muzzleloader. Those larger heavier bullets do not shed velocity as fast as those lighter bullets. Looking at just the muzzle velocity means nothing really unless your an advertising exec looking to sell guns. They no folks will buy it with out a full understanding of ballistic principles.
The .45 will work just fine, but considering their popularity is fading fast, and it's sometimes tough to find supplies, not to mention on average that .45 calibers guns seem to be pickier when it coems to load selection. 
If the .45's were all that, you'd see Knight and TC trying to sell the daylights out of them, but instead they are just quietly mentioned in their catalogs now. Light fast bullets look good on paper and perform great in rifles, but muzzleloading is a different concept. 

If your set on a .45, don't think I'm criticizing you, I'm not...it will work. Just don't be fooled into thinking it is a more effective long range muzzleloader because the fact is, it just isn't.

I'll add that the above numbers were from the 28" barrel chart and 150 grains of powder. And Powerbelts aren't all that and really a poor long range choice, there are other bullets that have a much better ballistic coefficient and will retain their velocity even better that those aerotips.


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Oct 23, 2003)

get the .50 you will be glad you did!


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Just to compare apples to apples:

.45 cal 
225gr aero tip
100 grains powder
2020 MV
100 2.34
150 0
200 -5.9
250 -16.3

Total drop from 100 - 200 yards = 8.24"
Total drop from 150 - 250 yards = 16.3"
Total drop from 100 - 250 yards = 18.6"

.50
223gr aero tip
100 grains powder
1861 MV
100 3.41
150 0
200 -9.02
250 -24.8

Total drop from 100 - 200 yards = 12.43"
Total drop from 150 - 250 yards = 24.8"
Total drop from 100 - 250 yards = 28.2"

Apples to apples the .45 shoots flatter.

I will admit that the 150 grain charts show that the increased powder charge flattens out the .50 when compared to the .45 and that I would probably not shoot out to 250 yards.

The one statement that does concern me is the availablilty of bullets and if I can even find an Omega in .45 cal. I imagine I can walk into just about any K-Mart, Wal-Mart and .50 cal stuff. It is the inline standard.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

you will be so sorry you got the .45 trust me i had an encore! i couldnt get it to shoot for anyhting tc sent me a new barrel with a different twist cause of a ton of unhappy shooters! after 2 barrels i gave up and got a new 50 set up the 50 is more than flat enough for 200yds! you dont need a 45 to be flat at 200yds!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yeah, the total drop is more, but thats why you sight the gun in at certain ranges. With the .50 cal sighted in to be dead on at 150 yards, you're still within a 8"-10" kill zone from point blank to 200 yards (assuming you actually get the published velocities). Now, to actually kill a deer with either gun, at these extended ranges you're going to need a rangefinder for sure, and the right wind conditions. If your yardage estimation is off by only a few yards at that distance, you're looking at a miss. Crosswinds are a whole other story. The .45 will not give you enough margin of error at that distance to change that. I just feel that under real world conditions, the .45 does not have enough of an advantage when it comes to trajectory to really be all that worthwhile.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Just got my Cabela's Grand Opening Cash Card in the mail today. So off to Cabela's I go. The last time I was there they didn't have any .45's in stock and I don't think the Cash Card works on orders. So it may be the .50. 

I could really go either way with it. I am glad to hear from deputy, some acutal experience with the .45 is good to hear, even though it isn't good.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

50 50 50 no 45 repeat after me 50 is your friend


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I have to agree with the 50 cal. It's very versitile. I personally like 300 grain bullets. They're very stable, may drop a little more, but like others said, that's why you sight them in. My buddy has an Omega and he likes it, but I like the Knights.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I have the 50 cal as well and it is a great shooting gun.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Just picked up an Omega at Cabelas, The guy at the counter didnt even ask what caliber when I told him what gun I was interested in. He just went back and brought one out in .50 Kinda says something right there. Those cash card deals just seem to have the right timing for me.


----------



## 150 Class (Oct 9, 2004)

The Omega is top notch, as is everything else from TC, you won't be disappointed regardless of caliber, I say go with the 50 for all the same reasons mentioned above


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Cabela's only carries the Omega in .50. In fact the guy behind the counter told me that the Omega was never made in .45. 

That statement is false.


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

How do you get the cash cards? From using their credit card?


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

PackerFan said:


> How do you get the cash cards? From using their credit card?


Special offers thru the mail. Spend so much money get a cash card for your next purchase. Buy over $500 get a $150 card for next purchase.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yep, a quick look of tha catalogue would have told shown him otherwise. I hate dealing with people behind the counter when they have little or no knowledge! 

Anyway, did you buy the .50 or is your heart still set on the .45? Either way, your in for some fun! 

Let us know!!!!


----------

